# Psuedo-scientific article on potential music research



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

There's an article in the Journal of Scientific Exploration that may be wonderful fun for those who enjoy pseudo-scientific theories. The article will read as somewhat technical using jargon that may be unfamiliar to those who have not followed similar types of discussions. The article does have a connection to music, but first here are a few choice quotes.

The author believes that the so called "new paradigm" in western medicine including holistic, alternative, complimentary medicine is essentially the same as evidenced based medicine. He encourages much more revisionary propositions such as "the concept of patient is itself outdated and inhibits healing; healing is attainable without reliance upon any data whatsoever; symptoms, disease, wellness, meta-health, and so on are just conceptual categories created for heuristic purposes by those who see life only in terms of matter and measurable states of one sort or another moving forward in linear time."

"Each disease, each cure, each organ, each chakra is part of a vast family with its respective musical note, color, planetary influence, herb, emotion, archangel, Kabbalistic sefira, gemstone, element, visual symbol, Hebrew letter, flower, Ray, etc."

The author gives an agenda for new-paradigm research. The agenda includes such gems as the therapeutic sequelae of alien abduction, the use of radionics in population-wide intervention, and the mapping of prenatal ensoulment. But the main event for TC is the use of sound and music in genetic engineering.

A distinguished molecular biologist devised a new alchemy: transubstantiation of portions of genetic code into musical melodies and vice versa. A musical score can be created by assigning musical notes to each nucleic acid. According to the author, there is a remarkable resemblance between the music and the intrinsic essence of the seed DNA sequence - "mouse RNA sounded like an uptempo waltz, the lens of the eye sounded light and airy, an oncogene sounded somber."

For those who have an interest, this article is rather fun reading.

Additional link: New-Paradigm Research in Medicine: An Agenda


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mmsbls, thank you for not giving a link to the article. A small mercy but an important one.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

It will likely be tough reading for many although I personally would not consider it technical. There is a link in my post embedded in the third word.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

As someone who has degrees in the hard sciences and has spent all of her career dealing with real science and engineering, I visibly cringe whenever I see things like this, so rest assured that I will not read it. My system does not need that type of shock! Having said that, the degree to which a significant portion of the general population has no understanding of the basics of what science and research entail is mind-boggling. That has become particularly true recent. [Deleted political reference.] Actually it goes beyond 'no understanding' to actively believing nonsense. It might work for the White Queen to have believed six impossible things before breakfast, but it has no place in modern society.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Healing and sound, etc., have been researched and used for years, though in a far more grounded way than in this overly enthusiastic article that appears written by someone who undervalues the practical side of the necessary research. 

The study of music on biology has already been conducted, including the stimulating or destructive influence on the health and the growth of plants, and yet some listeners are evidently terrified that music could be used far more therapeutically than it usually is. 

The Mozart Effect has also been studied, and some students seem to benefit from its influence on their ability to focus and concentrate; and I agree with it through personal trial and error, though if someone doesn't like Mozart it's probably not going to be of much help to them. 

When it comes to classical music, in addition to the pleasure it brings, what is it but self-therapy for the brain and emotions, where people are absorbing the sound frequencies they need, depending upon what they require physically and mentally? Without those harmonious or stimulating frequencies of sound to balance one's psyche, how healthy would anyone be who obviously needs the music? 

The entire New Paradigm article can easily be found online by googling any one of the quotes; but I doubt if it's suitable for anyone who feels that allopathic medicine alone is the end-all and be-all of healing and there are no other methodologies worth researching and perhaps developing. Most allopathic doctors won't even recommend the use of effective and affordable herbs, because there's obviously no big money in it from the pharmaceutical companies. So things aren't always what they seem when it comes to utilizing the potentially constructive influence of music or sound on the mind, body and emotions. In any event, the way the article throws in every speculative approach but the kitchen sink is probably doing a great disservice to those genuinely interested and dedicated to the study of the holistic healing arts.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is Kate Bush's take on the power of music:


----------

